# Pole Barn Camp/House?



## Kristine1 (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm looking to build a pole barn with nice comforts such as a heated floor, toilet etc.. If anyone has done this I would like to see pictures or share some of your ideas if you don't mind. Thanks!


----------



## savage14 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a neighbor in Osceola county and one in Mecosta that did this i'm sorry ihave no pics.but one has wood heat and the other uses electric.the elect one is very well insulated the the wood not so much.check with your township as these cannot be done every where.if u have more questions feel free to contact me


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

As savage said, check with zoning...many places now will not allow an accessory structure without a primary residential structure.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

My brother-in-law is in the process of doing this very thing now. He had to get approval from the zoning commission (took a while) and there was a minimum on how many square feet had to be "living space". I believe it was 960 sq. feet.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Deepwoods is correct. Many of the townships and counties will not allow certain structures. Some townships want to have at least 960 feet (one that I recall in Wexford county). Some require electricity. Some will not allow you to build a recreational building without having an actual building first. When speaking with one zoning comissioner, the basic reason is they are trying to push out the old "build a cabin" mentality. They make very little in the way of taxes because of these buildings.

That said.... Some of them will allow a building on skids. Some will allow you to put a camper or something on wheels (think tiny house) "however" you must have a perminent slab poured. 

There is a way to get around some of the above mentioned stuff as well. In one particular county, they required electricity be supplied to the house and it to be wired. The person didn't need/want it. He was going to use solar and a generator but the township wasn't buying it. The person then asked "what do you allow the amish community to do in the area"? The permit was granted!

IF you get lucky and one township will allow you to build a recreational building, build it with dirt floors for "storage" only. After inspection. Complete the project. Yes, there are concerns and legality with it. Just an option.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Agree with what most are saying on here.... Majority of townships will require a "residence" before you can build a pole barn on the property. Exception will be if the land is classified as ag. Then you can build a barn, but if isn't just a barn, ie. a "cabin", then you will have to follow the residential building code and township dwelling ordinances for at least that portion of the structure.

Most will ALSO require a well, electrical service, and a drainage field for that "residence".

It all boils down to planning commissions and the local tax base that said commission is trying to grow.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

It boils down to housing stds. Fire and safety stds.

Very few townships left that haven't adopted a building code.
It makes small lots worthless. Makes old cabins more valuable.
It costs big to get caught, and then fight, over these issues. 

It's essentially illegal to build a cabin less than 960 sqft, without septic and a well in most of MI.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Build a pole barn with a gravel floor then park a travel trailer inside. you have a storage building and a place to stay warm and dry.


----------

